# Reparing a 12V Inline fan



## slickfish22 (Oct 1, 2008)

It was tested by connected the positive and negative wires of the inline fan (12VDC) to a residential receptable that is 120VDC. Is there a way to repair this? I'm thinking just a burnt wire.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

hey there slick. just curious. WHO " tested" the fan?


----------



## slickfish22 (Oct 1, 2008)

paul d. said:


> hey there slick. just curious. WHO " tested" the fan?


a friend of mine, its a hand-me-down


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

slickfish22 said:


> It was tested by connected the positive and negative wires of the inline fan (12VDC) to a residential receptable that is 120VDC. Is there a way to repair this? I'm thinking just a burnt wire.


 Yup, that'll be it...._just a burned wire. all the magic smoke will have escaped when 'somebody' put it across 120V :shifty:_

Just repair it with a new fan:thumbsup:


----------



## slickfish22 (Oct 1, 2008)

What would really happen to the internals, though? Coils fried? Can copper really be burnt to be uselessness? The only thing could possibly be a diconnected wire from the explosion no?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

slickfish22 said:


> Coils fried? Can copper really be burnt to be uselessness? quote]
> 
> FRIED?
> 
> ...well it begins with an 'F' and ends with 'ED'


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

You need to buy a new fan! A burnt up coil is a bad thing...fans are cheap


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

slickfish22 said:


> It was tested by connected the positive and negative wires of the inline fan (12VDC) to a residential receptable that is *120VDC*. Is there a way to repair this? I'm thinking just a burnt wire.


I'm pretty sure a residential receptacle is 120V*AC*


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

slickfish22 said:


> It was tested by connected the positive and negative wires of the inline fan (12VDC) to a residential receptable that is 120VDC. Is there a way to repair this? I'm thinking just a burnt wire.


Much like using an extension cord and plugging in your 12v car to 120v- many parts can get burnt up when using 10x the amount of voltage expected! The fan is cooked-shot-kaput- insulation is burned-something a kid does when they are 10 (personal experience). The fan will no longer be working! :no:


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

handyman78 said:


> Much like using an extension cord and plugging in your 12v car to 120v- many parts can get burnt up when using 10x the amount of voltage expected! The fan is cooked-shot-kaput- insulation is burned-something a kid does when they are 10 (personal experience). The fan will no longer be working! :no:


When I was a kid I got tired of changing the batteries in my walkman and so I opened up the battery case, cut the end of an extension cord and proceeded to connect the wires to where the batteries would go.

It didn't work as planned, instead it made a small electrical fire and melted my walkman...


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

It is how we became the knowledgeable people we are today!


----------



## schmidt151 (Nov 6, 2008)

slickfish22 said:


> It was tested by connected the positive and negative wires of the inline fan (12VDC) to a residential receptable that is 120VDC. Is there a way to repair this? I'm thinking just a burnt wire.


 To me it sounds like a burnt wire but it also could be a short or maybe something else is either disconnected or not wired the proper way.


----------



## schmidt151 (Nov 6, 2008)

To me it sounds like a burnt wire. But it could also be a short or maybe something else is either disconnected or not wired the proper way


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

you could probably save the fan blades themselves and maybe the housing that its in, but as for the burnt wire in the fan you probably dont want to go looking for it - my experience with 12vdc being plugged into 120vac is that after the majikal smoke leaves that the part isnt gonna do what it was intended to do anymore :thumbup:
EDIT just being a stupid right now - what would happen if you jumped your car off with 120vac j/k j/k j/k do not do do not attempt


----------

